# Hand Plane Numbers?



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, Lately I've been cruising ebay looking for some hand planes, and now I'm noticing more and more that they all have numbers attached to them. No 7 is typically a jointer plane, no 3-5's seem to be jack planes, and the higher ones like 90's are spokeshaves, and then 100's are block planes, some block planes have smaller numbers. I really don't know what the numbers are referring to, to be honest.. I'm not sure if it's the angle or what. Can someone clarify this for me?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan0a.html

Look here


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Why thank you :]


----------



## jriffel (May 13, 2009)

Before you resort to Ebay, take a look at local garage\Estate sales. I have recently seen some fantastic planes being sold off very cheaply. Ebay has some decent prices for some items, but you could take it home today. Print out the Stanley numbers sheet and take it with you to the sales. You might just come home with a the perfect plane.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 on garage sales and flea mkts.The 'Bay has its uses......buying planes is a little risky.I find that the best deals on E-bay are planes with broken totes.And sellers that do a VERY thorough job w/pics and descriptions.

3C,5C,low angle block,and a 78(w/attatchments)and I could do 95% or so of what we use them for.BW


----------

